# Confetti Soap



## queenofbubbles (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a new recipe I'm trying with rebatched soap ( the confetti part), so we'll see if it turns out well...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2014)

Love those colours!  Very pretty.


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! So cheerful! Love the colors


----------



## Lildlege1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful colors, very festive.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 24, 2014)

love this!


----------



## anani (Mar 24, 2014)

This is so pretty! I can't wait to see it sliced


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 24, 2014)

So Pretty!


----------



## Wellingtonchase (Mar 24, 2014)

Cute is the confettie just on top?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks cool!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 24, 2014)

Wellingtonchase said:


> Cute is the confettie just on top?




Nope. I mixed some of it into the batter too. I can't wait to cut into it!


----------



## heather s (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see the cut bars! The top is so pretty!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2014)

Cut pictures?


----------



## Lildlege1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Agreed . We are awaiting the cut pics lol


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 29, 2014)

Cut! Cut! Cut!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 30, 2014)

Here are the cut pics...


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh I love it, its like funfetti!


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 30, 2014)

Ooh...pretty!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 30, 2014)

Look how pretty!


----------



## anani (Mar 31, 2014)

Just love these!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 31, 2014)

I love it!! It makes me want to make some colorful soap and then shred that stuff!!! Confetti soap for the win!!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I love them !!!!! Very pretty. Reminds me of birthday cake mmmmmmm!!!


----------

